# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» рекомендует абонентам сменить архивные тарифные планы на актуальные

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты! В связи с тем, что часть тарифных планов byfly перенесена в архив и подлежит удалению из биллинговой системы РУП Белтелеком, рекомендуем вам сменить архивные тарифные планы на актуальные.	

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

